# Removing stain from a walnut stock



## Patchpusher (Apr 11, 2011)

Maple Stain on a raw walnut stock. I put a little less stain on the other side of the stock.

 
Stock after using paint stripper. That dark spot is where I got the torch a little too close drying the water off.

 
The other side of the stock after using Bleach


 Stock after using Parson's ammonia I didn't have any easy off oven cleaner to try. Looks like the paint stripper does a better job of removing the stain.


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 18, 2011)

00 steele wool


----------



## Patchpusher (Apr 20, 2011)

I never use steel wool on raw wood. The only time I might use it is if the final finish is to be cut back. To clean up any sanding tracks that the final finish coat might not of covered. If you use steel wool on raw wood you run the risk of little pieces of the wool embedding itself in the wood pores. They later show up in the final finish as silver specks. When you are refinishing a gunstock you want to get the old finish off in the least aggressive way as possible. That would be paint stripper. If you try to sand it off instead of using paint stripper first. You will not get the finish out of the pores of the wood. If you sand it down enough to remove the finish from the pores then the gunstock is probably ruined any way.


----------

